# Need Help w/ a Teco VFD at least a double check:



## screamingelvis (Jul 16, 2013)

I purvhased a TECO JNEE-203-H1 230 single  phase in 230 3 phase out. I don't feel it a problem w/the unit as I have ran 2-110v single phase from the box to a switch (dual pole 30amp rating) along with s ground. Wired incoming on L1 & L3 and the ground where it belongs, outgoing to T1 T2 T3 and ground. 

I'm either tired, naieve, or just thick but I flip the breaker then flip the switch by vfd and the breaker blows. 

I called and asked the folks where I purchased the drive and they assured me my wiring should work.....

Any ideas?

Jim


----------



## Kroll (Jul 16, 2013)

1)disconnect the motor from VFD,then try breaker.your talking about one double pole breaker and not two single pole breakers,correct?----KrollKroll


----------



## Kennyd (Jul 16, 2013)

> I have ran 2-110v single phase from the box to a switch



Confused here, you ran two separate cables?  Or one?  What colors are hooked to what?


----------



## screamingelvis (Jul 16, 2013)

Gentlemen thank you for your responses....this time I was a bit thick and wired a 4 pole st switch improperly, you'ld think I wasn't that thick. The lathe as it turns out runs fine, with the exception of the indictor dial setting about 1/2 off the drive...(these hints I'll take!!) Please pass this on as well....

I would like to thank all who post here although I haven't been posting...doesn't mean I don't read almost everything I can get my hands on. Mr. Wells and the usual suspects do a fantastic job of giving information and helping just as the two replies here today would have done i'm sure.

I would also like to thank the posters here for not be-little-ing anyone out side the loop for their lack of insight.

Now that I'm up and running....(no i'm not going away) I will continue to look to you folks for help.

Sincerely,

Jim Currier WB9TVW


----------



## vettebob (Jul 16, 2013)

I wired my Teco FM50  L1 and L2 as the 2 hot wires. The neutral wire is not used. I did not use L3. The VFD case and machine should be grounded with the ground wire. Make sure You have 220-240 vac between terminals L1 and L2. Only the 1 hp and smaller models use the L1-L3, L3 being the nuetral for a 120 vac input.  Bob


----------



## screamingelvis (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks that's is what I thought as well.....3hp model L1 & L3 only i'm ok for now at least.....


----------

